# Nikola Pekovic...



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Please come over to Minnesota!!!



> Positives: Strong low-post player who uses strength, position and some explosiveness to finish around the basket. Aggressive scorer and defender. Has nice touch around the basket and a decent close-range jumper out to about 10 feet.
> 
> Negatives: Not particularly skilled. Not much of a dribbler or a passer. He just catches in the paint and scores. Doesn't have great footwork, his game is mostly power. A decent athlete, but just so-so lateral quickness. His basketball IQ is so-so. Lacks the ideal size for a NBA center .. he's closer to 6-10 than his listed 6-11.





> Strengths:
> 
> • Productivity at highest level outside NBA
> • Top center in the Euroleague
> ...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a good pick, too. I think Pekovic is at worst a solid backup center in the NBA, and at best, a starter. That's a good thing to get at #31.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Unfortunately, we don't get to see this dude for 2 years, at least.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JuX said:


> Unfortunately, we don't get to see this dude for 2 years, at least.


Oh, that sucks for sure. But on the other hand, imagine if in two years we're a borderline or low playoff team and all of a sudden we're getting an addition who can be an impact player, a starter or key reserve, a la first-year Ginobili, Scola, etc. Two years sucks, but it's not the end of the world. And it's better than taking a guy who doesn't make the team, as many of our second-rounders even when we sucked were. (Myron Brown, Rick Rickert, Blake Stepp, Gordon Malone, Tim Burroughs, etc.)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

luther said:


> Oh, that sucks for sure. But on the other hand, imagine if in two years we're a borderline or low playoff team and all of a sudden we're getting an addition who can be an impact player, a starter or key reserve, a la first-year Ginobili, Scola, etc. Two years sucks, but it's not the end of the world. And it's better than taking a guy who doesn't make the team, as many of our second-rounders even when we sucked were. (Myron Brown, Rick Rickert, Blake Stepp, Gordon Malone, Tim Burroughs, etc.)


True, it's better for a player to come in here more developed 2 year later than he is now. Never really thought about it since this team is not known for drafting many Euros (and international pro players) and developing them into good players at their best. Rasho was the only reasonable player who came in after 1 year (or was it 2?) unlike Igor Rakeovic(sp?), Stojko Vrankovic, Ndudi Ebi, etc.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Rasho was by far our best international attempt, being a serviceable center. Stojko wasn't drafted by us, having been a Celtic first, but certainly didn't perform once here. Andres Guibert sucked. Gundars Vetra is one of the most hilariously bad Wolves ever. Shane Heal was out of his league. Igor Rakocevic couldn't speak English ... that was his biggest fault, along with inexperience. He eventually actually developed into a pretty damn good player in Europe, albeit obviously soured on the NBA and never to return. We owned the rights to Zeljko Rebraca, who probably would have contributed had he come over in the mid/late 90s, but by the time he came he had some injury problems and then had heart issues, so he was a shell of himself. But, Ndudi Ebi ... he's a Texan. Nigerian descent, I believe, but from Houston, TX. While I consider Texas another country because I don't like to claim its politicians, I'm afraid it's still the USA.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ebi- whatever, I just forgot he actually is living as an American. That was probably his name that me thought he was more of an international player, but whatever. He's gone, anyway I don't need to worry about it.

I know Vrankovic wasn't drafted by Minny, but I knew he did not fare well here. There are two choices for players from outside America- not good or good. Can't be both.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I just perused all-time Wolves and forgot an international guy: SKITA! I loved him, still do. **** real life, I'm in that fantasy world that we call summer league and workouts. :yay: Skita is the best. Signing him was one of my happiest moments ever. Short lived, but happy.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> I just perused all-time Wolves and forgot an international guy: SKITA! I loved him, still do. **** real life, I'm in that fantasy world that we call summer league and workouts. :yay: Skita is the best. Signing him was one of my happiest moments ever. Short lived, but happy.


Skita is a beast. Didn't we actually trade him to the suns for a second rounder?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Skita is a beast. Didn't we actually trade him to the suns for a second rounder?


Yep, Skita in Minny didn't work as we would hoped and loved.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I was at his first summer league game in Minneapolis. It was awesome when he took the court, and a few of my friends and I cheered loud in that empty Target Center space for him. He actually looked over at us (first row) and started laughing a little. He had a decent game. And even then, we knew he was already pretty much a washout. But he was so big, so athletic, so skilled ... it was impossible to believe he couldn't produce in games, and yet that was the truth.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kZuPVqTk3ys&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kZuPVqTk3ys&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

